# Vw trident t4 curtains



## harry (Jun 8, 2005)

Having difficulty working out how to remove them for a much needed wash, especially the back ones and those over the side kitchen arrangements. Should I leave them threaded on to the small sliders in the washing machine (assuming I can ever get them off.
Thanks


----------

